# Ammonia



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I Just changed my water about an hour ago. I did it because the water was cloudy, and when I noticed it still was cloudy, I checked the ammonia level. I'm still getting a reading for ammonia even though I use Ammo Lock 2 with every water change. Is there a reason for this? And is it dangerous for my piranhas?


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I just checked Nitrites and they are at .50. Ammonia was between 2.0 and 3.0


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you should wail a while before testing the water, also if it is still bad, you can do water changes every 4 days until they are better.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Also the ammolock will throw off your ammonia testing kit, so wait a couple days then check it.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

My water has also become VERY cloudy... I dont know whats going on


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if it is following a water change I wouldn't worry, it will not harm your fish.
piranhas are particually hardy fish which can withstand a wide variety of water conditions, they will be fine


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I dont know how long your tank has been set up but it sounds like it has never been fully cycled.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I dont know how long your tank has been set up but it sounds like it has never been fully cycled.


 yes sounds to me like a cycleing problem. hold of on the water changes for a little bit and allow the tank to cycle, wait intell the ammonia and nitrite goes to zero. at that same time you will see your nitrates increace, thats when you know the cycle is complete, after that you can start doing water changes again. and your tank will clear up and you wont have to wory about it being cloudy anymore. unfortinitly during a cycle its very dangerous for fish, If posible you should take the piranha's out and throw a couple coldfish in.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Tank has been up for a little over a month. You're probably right about the cycling. I really dont have anywhere to put them... How much of a risk would I be taking if I left them in? Is there anything I can do to lessen the stress on them?


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

I currently have the same problem. According to some experts including George @ SA, what I've been experiencing is a bacteria bloom. From what I understand this occurs during cycling or when you get sudden spikes in Ammonia. What happens is that the bacteria that is trying to break down the ammonia into nitrites becomes so over bundent that it actually becomes visible. That cloudiness that you are seeing is the bacteria. Also unless your fish show signs of respiratory distress you should NOT do a water change. This only prolongs the cycling process and could actually do more harm than good. Because what you are doing with a water change is your removing some of that beneficial bacteria that is breaking down the ammonia. If your fish are showing respiratory distress than it is recommended you do a small water change. If not let nature take its course. Make sure that you have a sufficient filtration system for the size of your tank and livestock in the tank. Remember Piranhas make some pretty hefty dumps.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I moved all 3 piranhas because they were starting to look bad... you can barely see through the water now... I put all 3 in a 20g for now, im not worried about aggression because they are barely moving. I put two small goldfish in that tank, because those are the only sacrificial fish I have. Do I need more? How long do you think I'm gonna have to keep my P's in the 20 G?


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

id toss a couple more goldfish in, you will see the water clear up on its own, test the water when that happens, its probley a good sighn thats its ready


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

All p's are in the 20 gallon. I put a couple goldfish in the big tank but all except 1 died. How long can I expect before I can put my p's back in?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Are you running any carbon media? This may be the problem as the carbon media keeps the water looking clear and if you're either not running carbon or your carbon that you have is no longer working. This might be the issue but not 100 percent sure.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> All p's are in the 20 gallon. I put a couple goldfish in the big tank but all except 1 died. How long can I expect before I can put my p's back in?


Leave the dead in there, they will produce ammonia. It is hard to tell how long the cycle will take, depending how far you are through the process. The safest thing to do is to wait until you have no ammonia or nitrites before you put them back in. If you can get some gravel or media from a cycled tank (possibly at your lfs), this will help speed up the process.


----------

